# Example of going from 2010 to 2012 - Tone Curve - Huge issue for me



## stayathomedad (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's my example - http://imgur.com/a/4eIgN

In LR4 after upgrading catalog from LR3.x

Image one is how I edited it in LR3

Image two is after clicking the ! and setting the camera cal from 2010  to 2012. Notice how the numbers stay the same in tone curve, but the  medium contrast is reset to linear.

Image three is same as image two, but I switched linear back to medium after the conversion.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 7, 2012)

The new 2012 process already has contrast 'built-in' so you don't need to change it to the medium tone curve. The 2010 process version will not always translate to the 2012 version without changes because it is so different. You don't have to update to 2012 if you like the output you already have with 2010. Once you get familiar with the new 2012 controls I think you will see it is better than 2010 but you have to re-learn the controls as they are different.

I think this will be a problem for a lot of people to be honest. It has taken me a while to stop thinking about the sliders in the same way as I did in 2010. If for example you use Highlights slider with the mind-set of the old Recovery slider you will struggle.

When we went from 2003 process to 2010 the changes were much more subtle and that also set some expectations that going from 2010 to 2012 would be a similar experience.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the dramatic change 2010 to 2012 caught those who did not use the benefit of the "beta" unprepared for the transition.


----------



## bobrobert (Mar 8, 2012)

I read it wasn't possible - I maybe wrong -  to import version 2010 to 2012???? It is early days and a good book is needed which may be a month away. Here is a good guide.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7481161037/lightroom-4-review


----------

